# Think it can pack out an elk?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Unbelievable...! Name is Zeus, 21.5 hands high, 3100lbs. That there is a horse you never want to piss off.










-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful horse


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya holy shiz. I didnt believe the picture so I looked him up. Sadly a muscle disease took him out a couple years ago. I would think at 3100 pounds you could pack out a 1000 pound bull moose no problem.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Sadly a muscle disease took him out a couple years ago.


Yea sad, I noticed that too while looking for more pictures of him. Magnificent animal for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

pity the poor mare who was unfortunate enough to breed with him...


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

No doubt it could pack out an elk....Thing is you could lift it high enough to get it on his back!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Or find a pack saddle that would fit the monster


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Yikes!:shock:


----------

